# 5 day old buckling humping issue



## Jollie91 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hey, im new here but not new to owning and rescuing goats.
Background info:  I have a 5 day old male goat who was dumped the day the were born. I took him home. Hes on whole cows milk and raised inside (all my orphans are raised inside until weaning)
My issue is hes constantly humping everything and I mean everything. My legs, hands, shoes, pillows, blankets, his pee pads, his bottle, even my human kids. 
He has a lot of energy. Much more than any of the other orphans I've rescued.
Is this behaviour normal or is it an issue with him being so young? I've had them start around 2.5-3 weeks old and never this early.Thankyou for any advice


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 22, 2017)

One of my bucklings last year started mounting his sister and his other goat kid friends when he was only 2-3 days old. I think that it is normal, even though it is a bit weird that your little guy is humping everything in reach.

@Southern by choice, @Goat Whisperer, @Hens and Roos, @babsbag


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 22, 2017)

not sure, hopefully some of the others will chime in!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 22, 2017)

I think it is probably more of a dominance practice than of a breeding desire. It can get annoying and I wouldn't allow it without stopping it with anything other than the goats. Otherwise, it will be more difficult to establish your dominance in the future as he gets older.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 22, 2017)

Yes, you will want to correct him when he does this to any humans. It will get bad if not.

I know you said you raise you BB til weaning in the house but really they need to be out if weather permits by 5-10 days. They can still be bottle fed of course but it promotes goats being goats and really makes for a healthier animal.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 22, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Yes, you will want to correct him when he does this to any humans. It will get bad if not.
> 
> I know you said you raise you BB til weaning in the house but really they need to be out if weather permits by 5-10 days. They can still be bottle fed of course but it promotes goats being goats and really makes for a healthier animal.


x2

Does he have another goat buddy?


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 23, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to BYH. Glad you joined us. Browse around and make yourself at home. If you have other questions, just post them and chances are good someone will be along to help pretty fast. We have a great group of goat folks here. Please feel free to share some pics of your animals as well. We're a bunch of picture addicts here.


----------

